# Roommate-computer usage conundrum



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

This is an issue that I've been having trouble bringing up with my roommate, and there have been times, as of late, that I deeply regret purchasing Skyrim. Why, you ask? Well, to back up a bit, my roommate loves playing the game, he always makes sure to ask for my permission to play the game on my laptop and/or desktop, depending on the situation, to which I agree, and generally, have no problem. However, we're limited to one Xbox 360 controller, it's becoming anathema to me. I have nothing against him at all, no, not in the least, what I do have a problem with, is the frequency at which he desires to play the game any given day, if I'm on the desktop, he asks to use my laptop, which is fine, but the length of the intervals at which he plays, and the no. of times per day/week are well, starting to get to me.  To make matters worse, let's say I take my laptop with me and I let him play the save on the desktop, I get back later and wish to use my desktop right away, he always seems to be in the middle of a quest, and asking him to simply save it isn't feasible, I think. 

TL : DR - The frequency at which he plays the games and asks me to unplug the 360 controller from the desktop to laptop and duration of said intervals is starting to get to me, and I don't know why. I wish I never owned Skyrim for that very reason. I don't want to be a jerk, as I'm very good friends with my roommate for 2 and half years so far. I just don't know what to do to, how do you say, deal with the issue in a mature and adult way.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 29, 2014)

Buy another 360 controller and restrict Skyrim to either the desktop or the laptop, not both?


----------



## geishroy (Sep 29, 2014)

get another 360 controller. tell him to gtfo and not use your shit and buy his own. or go buy a shitty xbox and tell him to play the shit on that. lastly you can pour water on your computers and tell him they no longer work. or go on various porn sites to get loads of viruses and blame him for watching porn and getting viruses on your computers then ban him from ever using them again.


----------



## Wellington2k (Sep 29, 2014)

Why not delete Skyrim from one of the computers?






geishroy said:


> get another 360 controller. tell him to gtfo and not use your shit and buy his own. or go buy a shitty xbox and tell him to play the shit on that. lastly you can pour water on your computers and tell him they no longer work. or go on various porn sites to get loads of viruses and blame him for watching porn and getting viruses on your computers then ban him from ever using them again.


I thought he said he wanted a mature and adult way?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Buy another 360 controller and restrict Skyrim to either the desktop or the laptop, not both?


 

Well, it's weird, Xbox controllers, I could ask him about getting his own, they're what, 40 bucks or so? How to restrict it, well, that's another problem. If I'm on the desktop (or at work or whatever), I say he can use the laptop, but I've seen him on it for nearly seven hours nonstop, and it gets on the hot side, which worries me. The other thing is when I want to give it a rest, like going to sleep mode, or whatever, it just well, complicates things. On one hand, I need to put my foot down, on the other, I don't want to be a jerk, it's a sticky situation that perturbs me.




geishroy said:


> get another 360 controller. tell him to gtfo and not use your shit and buy his own. or go buy a shitty xbox and tell him to play the shit on that. lastly you can pour water on your computers and tell him they no longer work. or go on various porn sites to get loads of viruses and blame him for watching porn and getting viruses on your computers then ban him from ever using them again.


 

Don't want to get revenge or do something like that, I'm not that low lol, I need to find a better solution, methinks another controller would do it, or somehow "accidentally" remove Skyrim from the library.



Wellington2k said:


> Why not delete Skyrim from one of the computers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh, I've thought about that, he did mention that his only reason for having a Macbook Air is because he was given it as a gift from his dad, who works at Apple, so he would get a PC if he could, and maybe then, he could get his own copy. Frankly I feel like I'm at the breaking point. I know that it's just a game, but at the same time, I have my limits.


----------



## Wellington2k (Sep 29, 2014)

If it's on Steam, change your password. When he asks, tell him the truth and ask him to buy his own controller if he wants to play it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

Wellington2k said:


> If it's on Steam, change your password. When he asks, tell him the truth and ask him to buy his own controller if he wants to play it.


 
He really should at the least, buy his own controller. But, having him ask if he can play a few times a day, that's what irks me the most for some reason, once or twice tops should be plenty...

Sorry, it just irks me.


----------



## endoverend (Sep 29, 2014)

You guys have been friends for that long, he should understand that it is not a right for him to play the game, it's a privilege. And you can take away that privilege whether he did something wrong or not. I'm not telling you to phrase it to him like that... but explain to him that sometimes your schoolwork is more important than his time playing a game that you own on your device. The very fact that you feel bad about telling him to stop playing is amazing, considering how long you've been friends, how much you should understand each other, and the leeway you're giving him to use your stuff. I can tell you're a compassionate guy and it's hard to tell him no, but sometimes you gotta put your foot down.

Alternatively, you could tell him to buy (or even buy for him) a cheap knock-off USB Xbox controller and keep the nice one for yourself. That way he'll be able to play, and so will you, for a decent price.

And if it irks you that badly than you could:
a) make him stop playing entirely
b) give him full access without needing to ask (for example, steam family sharing)


----------



## Wellington2k (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Sorry, it just irks me.


 
That's completely understandable. You ought to propose a schedule of some kind or at least say that, since it's your computer, you have the right to use the computer whenever you need it.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't want to be a jerk, it's a sticky situation that perturbs me.


Let him catch you fapping to pr0n on both computers while using the keyboard and mouse. I'm sure he'll be perturbed by that sticky situation. He won't want to touch either of your PCs after that.



Spoiler



Yeah dude, just put your foot down and learn to say "no." If he's your friend, he should understand. Alternatively, you can work out some schedule with him where he can only play on weekends during certain hours, but you still reserve the right to use the computer he's on any time you want, even if he's in the middle of a quest. That's what quick-save is for


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2014)

Honestly, I'm more worried about his taste in games. This is very concerning.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 29, 2014)

have him get his own computer. Just be straight up with him and tell him the problem. As long as you aren't a dick about it I'm sure he'll understand. I'm not sure how well it would run, but you could try and help him set up Windows in bootcamp and have him play that way. I'd definitely have him get his own controller as well


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 29, 2014)

Ask him to buy another controller.  That solves a big part of the problem.  If he's using your computer and game, he should be willing to spend $15-$40 (depending on brand and if it is wired/wireless) for a controller.

If Skyrim is like Oblivion, you can save anywhere, anytime.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

endoverend said:


> You guys have been friends for that long, he should understand that it is not a right for him to play the game, it's a privilege. And you can take away that privilege whether he did something wrong or not. I'm not telling you to phrase it to him like that... but explain to him that sometimes your schoolwork is more important than his time playing a game that you own on your device. The very fact that you feel bad about telling him to stop playing is amazing, considering how long you've been friends, how much you should understand each other, and the leeway you're giving him to use your stuff. I can tell you're a compassionate guy and it's hard to tell him no, but sometimes you gotta put your foot down.
> 
> Alternatively, you could tell him to buy (or even buy for him) a cheap knock-off USB Xbox controller and keep the nice one for yourself. That way he'll be able to play, and so will you, for a decent price.


 
Well, I don't have schoolwork to worry about, just working to hopefully continue my education. Anyways, yes, while it doesn't feel like I'm being taken advantage of, it does feel like he takes many opportunities to ask if he could use my laptop to play said game. It's hard telling him no, as he, like me, is a sensitive kinda guy, and I don't want to create a rift between us, that would just suck. Man, I hate these dilemmas.



Gahars said:


> Honestly, I'm more worried about his taste in games. This is very concerning.


Meh, that's not so much of an issue is the frequency at which he wishes to use my laptop, and that bugger gets pretty warm, even with a cooler, that worries the hell outta me, esp. after playing it for long intervals. Nevertheless, I regret getting the game back in 2011, I wish I could find him other games in my catalog that he could play, or something to do with emulators, I dunno.



JoostinOnline said:


> Ask him to buy another controller. That solves a big part of the problem. If he's using your computer and game, he should be willing to spend $15-$40 (depending on brand and if it is wired/wireless) for a controller. If Skyrim is like Oblivion, you can save anywhere, anytime.


 
Wired 360 controllers are about $30 last I've seen, the wireless ones are a pain to set up on Windows as you need a separate dongle for the receiver AFAIK, but yes, that would take care of that factor. I guess he forgets to realize you can make saves anywhere in the game.




vayanui8 said:


> have him get his own computer. Just be straight up with him and tell him the problem. As long as you aren't a dick about it I'm sure he'll understand. I'm not sure how well it would run, but you could try and help him set up Windows in bootcamp and have him play that way. I'd definitely have him get his own controller as well


 
I doubt a Macbook Air could run the game very good, esp in Bootcamp, so a decent laptop would be a must in his case. Will talk to him about it.


----------



## Wellington2k (Sep 29, 2014)

Show him this:


This is Skyrim being played on a retina Macbook Pro with bootcamp. It's also on ultra settings, so turning down the quality will make it play better than the video.


----------



## endoverend (Sep 29, 2014)

You picked a bad game for him to get addicted to... you can spend thousands of hours in that game...
But if you're set on not putting your foot down, then you have to take a roundabout solution. I recommend buying a 5$ knock-off Xbox controller for his use only, there's half your problems solved.

Also, that's on a Macbook Pro, not Air.... huuuuuge difference.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

Wellington2k said:


> Show him this:
> 
> 
> This is Skyrim being played on a retina Macbook Pro with bootcamp.





He was given a Macbook Air, but he wanted a Pro instead, but didn't get one, as his dad didn't take that into consideration, an Air wouldn't run that well, and Bootcamp, doesn't that cost money?



Densetsu said:


> Let him catch you fapping to pr0n on both computers while using the keyboard and mouse. I'm sure he'll be perturbed by that sticky situation. He won't want to touch either of your PCs after that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well, here's the weird part, I have both a desktop and laptop, he uses the laptop and Skyrim runs pretty well, but the sucker gets hot as hell (Core i7 QM2620, from 2011), but he plays the laptop for long periods of time. Maybe he has some kind of obligatory desire to complete a quest before finishing, I don't know.



endoverend said:


> You picked a bad game for him to get addicted to... you can spend thousands of hours in that game...
> But if you're set on not putting your foot down, then you have to take a roundabout solution. I recommend buying a 5$ knock-off Xbox controller for his use only, there's half your problems solved.
> 
> 
> Also, that's on a Macbook Pro, not Air.... huuuuuge difference.


 
He wants a laptop very badly, he doesn't like Apple so he uses the Air out of obligation as it was a gift from his dad's work. We were using a knockoff 360 pad, but the USB connection for it went to hell and just died, I'll talk to him about solutions, as this won't be an easy task without sounding rude, I think.


----------



## Wellington2k (Sep 29, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Also, that's on a Macbook Pro, not Air.... huuuuuge difference.


 
Never read that his was on a Macbook Air. Yeah, that probably wouldn't work for him.


the_randomizer said:


> ...and Bootcamp, doesn't that cost money?


Bootcamp is free.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 29, 2014)

The alternative solution to all of this is to just buy him some nice anal beads to play with instead.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

Wellington2k said:


> Never read that his was on a Macbook Air. Yeah, that probably wouldn't work for him.
> Bootcamp is free.


 

Ah, well, okay, but still, he will need a more powerful computer, still, this ain't gonna be easy for me to discuss with him.... *sigh*



Nathan Drake said:


> The alternative solution to all of this is to just buy him some nice anal beads to play with instead.


 
Um, no, just no, I'm trying to keep this discussion on topic and as serious as I can keep it, at least for once, you know, as this has been frustrating the hell outta me lately. Not really fond discussing that topic on here, so please, don't bring that up.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, here's the weird part, I have both a desktop and laptop, he uses the laptop and Skyrim runs pretty well, but the sucker gets hot as hell (Core i7 QM2620, from 2011), but he plays the laptop for long periods of time.


Being a 3-year-old laptop, it's probably already got plenty of wear and tear on it. If he's using it for 7-hour gaming sessions regularly, he's going to put much more wear on that laptop than the average user. And thermal paste does lose its efficacy over time. I wouldn't be surprised if your laptop starts locking up when he uses it. If it gets that hot, then you have a legitimate concern when it comes to limiting his use of the laptop.



the_randomizer said:


> Maybe he has some kind of obligatory desire to complete a quest before finishing, I don't know.


Well, that's his problem, not yours. It's your laptop/desktop, and he should respect your property.

You mentioned that he asks for your permission every time. That's great and all, but he should be aware that the reason he _asks_ for your _permission_ is because there's always the possibility (and even an expectation) that he will be turned down. Asking for permission shouldn't be just a formality.


----------



## Wellington2k (Sep 29, 2014)

I personally believe that the best thing to do is just say no the next time he asks. Say something like, "I really need the computer right now, I'll let you know when I'm done." That way he will at least know that he can't get it every time he asks.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Being a 3-year-old laptop, it's probably already got plenty of wear and tear on it. If he's using it for 7-hour gaming sessions regularly, he's going to put much more wear on that laptop than the average user. And thermal paste does lose its efficacy over time. I wouldn't be surprised if your laptop starts locking up when he uses it. If it gets that hot, then you have a legitimate concern when it comes to limiting his use of the laptop.
> 
> Well, that's his problem, not yours. It's your laptop/desktop, and he should respect your property.
> 
> You mentioned that he asks for your permission every time. That's great and all, but he should be aware that the reason he _asks_ for your _permission_ is because there's always the possibility (and even an expectation) that he will be turned down. Asking for permission shouldn't be just a formality.


 


Yes, he does ask for permission, I just don't like giving the impression of being mean, you know, as I don't want to lose his trust or create a rift, so to speak, as I'd have a hard time forgiving myself. Yeah, but the whole laptop wearing out thing, extended use when gaming, worries me. 




Wellington2k said:


> I personally believe that the best thing to do is just say no the next time he asks. Say something like, "I really need the computer right now, I'll let you know when I'm done." That way he will at least know that he can't get it every time he asks.


 

Here's the thing, I use the desktop, he uses the laptop, but my lappy's seen better days (2011 Lenovo Y570, good machine, but by no means high end), what worries me is how hot it gets given his duration worries the hell outta me, seeing as it's more than yeah, it freaks me out when my laptop gets hot for extended periods of time.


----------



## lampdemon (Sep 29, 2014)

Get him to install windows with bootcamp on his mac, it should play it fine but he might be force to play on the lowest graphic settings.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

lampdemon said:


> Get him to install windows with bootcamp on his mac, it should play it fine but he might be force to play on the lowest graphic settings.


 
He needs a more powerful computer before, he only has a Macbook Air, which was given from his dad, who works for Apple. He wants to get a real computer.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Wired 360 controllers are about $30 last I've seen, the wireless ones are a pain to set up on Windows as you need a separate dongle for the receiver AFAIK, but yes, that would take care of that factor. I guess he forgets to realize you can make saves anywhere in the game.


I linked to Amazon for a reason. If he's super cheap, he could get an off brand one for $16.63. $30 isn't too much to spend anyway if you're playing somebody else's game all the time.

We're all saying the same thing. Tell him that he needs to buy his own controller. I'm not saying be mean about it. Just politely ask him to buy his own to make things easier on you both.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I linked to Amazon for a reason. If he's super cheap, he could get an off brand one for $16.63. $30 isn't too much to spend anyway if you're playing somebody else's game all the time.
> 
> We're all saying the same thing. Tell him that he needs to buy his own controller. I'm not saying be mean about it. Just politely ask him to buy his own to make things easier on you both.


 

We tried a 3rd party pad, it was a POS and stopped working as the USB connector was loose and well, stopped working, so the $13 pad stopped working, it was another roommate's but he knew it was dying soon. An official wired controller is a must as they are far more reliable.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> We tried a 3rd party pad, it was a POS and stopped working as the USB connector was loose and well, stopped working, so the $13 pad stopped working, it was another roommate's but he knew it was dying soon. An official wired controller is a must as they are far more reliable.


I also said that $30 shouldn't be a problem.  If he needs to save up, that's fine.  He needs to buy it though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I also said that $30 shouldn't be a problem. If he needs to save up, that's fine. He needs to buy it though.


 

Good, because I shouldn't have to buy one, now, for the matter of him using my laptop for long periods of time....


----------



## endoverend (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Good, because I shouldn't have to buy one, now, for the matter of him using my laptop for long periods of time....


 
Right. Honestly, I think you're looking at the situation wrong.
Approach him. _Explain_ the issues you're having in a nice way, and _ask him_ what he thinks a solution would be.
This way, you aren't sounding rude, and you can keep it natural. In fact, you could even bring up the heat issue without mentioning Skyrim, and see if he has anything to say about it. No doubt he would know that the laptop heats up when he uses it, and he should recognize that it's a problem. Hell, you could even do something drastic, like turn down the fans so it locks up when he plays (don't actually do that). _Anything_ to make him realize that he is causing problems. You don't need to have a cliché "intervention" about it. Just don't let him play as often, bring up the heat as if he wasn't causing it, and soon enough, he'll start to realize that these problems are his fault, and since you didn't tell him that, he'll feel bad and try to fix them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Right. Honestly, I think you're looking at the situation wrong.
> Approach him. _Explain_ the issues you're having in a nice way, and _ask him_ what he thinks a solution would be.
> This way, you aren't sounding rude, and you can keep it natural. In fact, you could even bring up the heat issue without mentioning Skyrim, and see if he has anything to say about it. No doubt he would know that the laptop heats up when he uses it, and he should recognize that it's a problem. Hell, you could even do something drastic, like turn down the fans so it locks up when he plays (don't actually do that). _Anything_ to make him realize that he is causing problems. You don't need to have a cliché "intervention" about it. Just don't let him play as often, bring up the heat as if he wasn't causing it, and soon enough, he'll start to realize that these problems are his fault, and since you didn't tell him that, he'll feel bad and try to fix them.


 

Yeah, it's just something that I need to deal with properly. Just wanted some feedback, which I'm grateful for, very, very grateful for


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, it's just something that I need to deal with properly. Just wanted some feedback, which I'm grateful for, very, very grateful for


I'd be happy to make some threatening phone calls if you think it would help.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'd be happy to make some threatening phone calls if you think it would help.


 

Lol, that won't be necessary, but I appreciate the offer  I get paranoid when my laptop gets hot for long periods of time.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 29, 2014)

Best plan: Give him a link to this thread. Problem solved.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 29, 2014)

jurassicplayer said:


> Best plan: Give him a link to this thread. Problem solved.


 
Was about to type that. You 'd me.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 29, 2014)

After reading all of this it sounds like a few problems aren't being addressed:
1) Stop making excuses for why he can't play Skyrim on his own hardware.
2) Didn't we talk before about being assertive?
3) It sounds like you treasure your things but are weary/on edge when others use it as they may not handle it the same as you. Example would be the overheat issue you mentioned.

Here's what I say to do, first off either limit his use or remove it altogether.

There is no way (and Knightmare says NO WAY!) you should feel anyway about telling someone about how YOU feel about them using YOUR stuff. If you're looking for an adult solution you first need to act as such. Adults do not say it's ok to use something and then get irked about it. If grounds rules were never established then you really have no reason to complain about his use of your own things as you did basically gave the ok at anytime for as long as need be.

Here's what "should" happen, discontinue his use on your hardware as you are not ready to share. . . . . . clearly! If you feel the need to help do not buy it yourself but help him get what is needed to enjoy the game on his own, an Afterglow USB controller is no more than $20 USD. If his dad can just give him a laptop his dad can help him play Skyrim not you.

Take any or all of this with a grain of sand as this is all just my view on this matter, personally I've never had an issue telling any of my friends what's what also do not take this in any negative way as that was not my intention. I only call it as I read it here, when I said "discontinue his use on your hardware as you are not ready to share. . . . . . clearly!" that's how many would see this due to the fact that you're getting irked over someone asking for permission to use your things, when you told them it was ok to do so. All in all I hope this issue of yours gets solved and good luck.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

EMP Knightmare said:


> After reading all of this it sounds like a few problems aren't being addressed:
> 1) Stop making excuses for why he can't play Skyrim on his own hardware.
> 2) Didn't we talk before about being assertive?
> 3) It sounds like you treasure your things but are weary/on edge when others use it as they may not handle it the same as you. Example would be the overheat issue you mentioned.
> ...


 

And you're absolutely right, the thing is, he lives with me at an apartment, along with five other students, so it's a six-man apartment, so should I create a rift, there's nothing either of us can do, so like you said, there's a more mature way to go about it. First problem can be resolved by getting a controller, at his own expense. Second, would be, to establish ground rules, i.e. limiting the frequency per day that he plays Skyrim.  And yes, I didn't establish anymore more than that just asking him to see if I he could play, and obviously, that part I can't undo, and while I don't have a right to complain, something does seem a little off with how often he uses my laptop. I hope that he can convince his parents to well, buy him or have him save up to get a decent laptop capable of playing the game. I think there's that, and the temp issues, my laptop gets pretty hot, but with a cooler, it never overheats, for now. I don't think it's so much the asking that bothers me, but the frequency at which he does it on any given day, twice is fine, doing it three times in two-hour intervals might be a bit much. There have been cases of him using it up to six hours in one setting.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> And you're absolutely right, the thing is, he lives with me at an apartment, along with five other students, so it's a six-man apartment, so should I create a rift, there's nothing either of us can do, so like you said, there's a more mature way to go about it. First problem can be resolved by getting a controller, at his own expense. Second, would be, to establish ground rules, i.e. limiting the frequency per day that he plays Skyrim. And yes, I didn't establish anymore more than that just asking him to see if I he could play, and obviously, that part I can't undo, and while I don't have a right to complain, something does seem a little off with how often he uses my laptop. I hope that he can convince his parents to well, buy him or have him save up to get a decent laptop capable of playing the game. I think there's that, and the temp issues, my laptop gets pretty hot, but with a cooler, it never overheats, for now. I don't think it's so much the asking that bothers me, but the frequency at which he does it on any given day, twice is fine, doing it three times in two-hour intervals might be a bit much. There have been cases of him using it up to six hours in one setting.


Bro it's a video game . . . . . . . . what did you think was gonna happen? I normally game for a good 18 hours plus a day sometimes over 48 hours nonstop if I'm grinding in an MMO. Think about this I played DFO for 8 years everyday, why because it was a game I enjoyed playing. Gamers play games most for crazy ass hours, it's kinda our thing


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Bro it's a video game . . . . . . . . what did you think was gonna happen? I normally game for a good 18 hours plus a day sometimes over 48 hours nonstop if I'm grinding in an MMO. Think about this I played DFO for 8 years everyday, why because it was a game I enjoyed playing. Gamers play games most for crazy ass hours, it's kinda our thing


 
I think it's more how often he uses it rather than what he does with it,  that sucker gets really hot since the heat dissipation on there is meh at best, and having it hot for long periods of time I think is what the real fact or real cause for worry is, and most gaming laptops get pretty dang hot when gaming, esp if they have a mid-range dedicated GPU for it  I simply get kinda wary when core temps get on the high side of things, even with a laptop cooler. Hasn't overheated yet. Keeping a laptop on for twelve hours, esp with the fan running full blast and temps reaching 80 C under heavy gaming load, well, that might be a prob with my three year-old laptop, heh.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I think it's more how often he uses it rather than what he does with it,  that sucker gets really hot since the heat dissipation on there is meh at best, and having it hot for long periods of time I think is what the real fact or real cause for worry is, and most gaming laptops get pretty dang hot when gaming, esp if they have a mid-range dedicated GPU for it  I simply get kinda wary when core temps get on the high side of things, even with a laptop cooler. Hasn't overheated yet. Keeping a laptop on for twelve hours, esp with the fan running full blast and temps reaching 80 C under heavy gaming load, well, that might be a prob with my three year-old laptop, heh.


Then tell him to GTFO!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Then tell him to GTFO!


 

Um, no, I'd rather not do that, I want moderation but I don't want to be a dick to him; like me, he's pretty sensitive, there are better ways of asking him, plus, he kinda lives here under contract, so kinda hard from him to GTFO.


I said something stupid again, didn't I?


I never wish I bought that damn game...


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Um, no, I'd rather not do that, I want moderation but I don't want to be a dick to him; like me, he's pretty sensitive, there are better ways of asking him, plus, he kinda lives here under contract, so kinda hard from him to GTFO.
> 
> 
> I said something stupid again, didn't I?
> ...


Again clearly you're not ready to let others play with your toys, let this be a lesson to you 

Hell if it comes down to it I'll tell him!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Again clearly you're not ready to let others play with your toys, let this be a lesson to you


 

Again, I don't think it's so much playing with my computer, as it is how frequently he requests it and how long each interval is, is what bothers me. Two-hour increments would be long enough, and twice a day, tops. That's not unreasonable, I think. T'would be a shame if the game "accidentally" got deleted from my Steam library.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Again, I don't think it's so much playing with my computer, as it is how frequently he requests it and how long each interval is, is what bothers me. Two-hour increments would be long enough, and twice a day, tops. That's not unreasonable, I think. T'would be a shame if the game "accidentally" got deleted from my Steam library.


Using it is using it no matter how you choose to word it, if it's an issue my previous statement still stands firm


----------



## Par39 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just sit him down over coffee or something and talk to him about it honestly? I'm a pretty sensitive person myself, but I'd still rather have people tell me if I'm somehow annoying them rather than tiptoeing around the issue. He might get upset, but if he does, give him a little time to think about and he should realise you're not being a meanie. In the long run, avoiding addressing the issue is going to end up straining the relationship you two have on your side, and that is usually harder to fix than a sensitive person getting upset about a minor thing, in my experience.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Using it is using it no matter how you choose to word it, if it's an issue my previous statement still stands firm


 

That is true, only I can do something about it.





Par39 said:


> Just sit him down over coffee or something and talk to him about it honestly? I'm a pretty sensitive person myself, but I'd still rather have people tell me if I'm somehow annoying them rather than tiptoeing around the issue. He might get upset, but if he does, give him a little time to think about and he should realise you're not being a meanie. In the long run, avoiding addressing the issue is going to end up straining the relationship you two have on your side, and that is usually harder to fix than a sensitive person getting upset about a minor thing, in my experience.


 
True, tiptoeing will only exacerbate the issue at hand, and it must be discussed sooner than later, as it is something I need to resolve. Last thing I'd want to do is create a rift over something trivial like this.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> That is true, only I can do something about it.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Sep 29, 2014)

Tell him to get his lazy buttocks of the computer and find a job & girl.


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 29, 2014)

Just tell him what you've already told us here in the forums. I'm sure he'll understand. He's your friend after all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

Alright, sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh my goooooooood.  You're both... adults... so to speak, if you don't want him using your hardware tell him that.  Tell him that you don't feel comfortable with the extended wear and tear being put on your laptop by intense gaming sessions and you want your desktop to be available to you immediately if and when you want it, regardless of what he's doing on it.  If that means he doesn't play on your desktop anymore then that's his problem.  Don't uninstall the game and his progress will be saved until he can run it on his own computer.  Get him to install Bootcamp and Windows.  Just because it won't run it WELL doesn't mean it won't run it AT ALL.  If the game is that important to him he'll make due, and you can even be so kind as to transfer his saves over to his MBA.

Either let him use your hardware or don't.  There's no "Well, I don't really want him to use my stuff, but I don't want to be mean to him at the same time" and getting what you want.  You're not being mean, you're exercising your rights of ownership of an item.  If he doesn't like it, he can a) grow up and b) use any of the numerous solutions presented in this thread.  Cut and dry.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> Oh my goooooooood. You're both... adults... so to speak, if you don't want him using your hardware tell him that. Tell him that you don't feel comfortable with the extended wear and tear being put on your laptop by intense gaming sessions and you want your desktop to be available to you immediately if and when you want it, regardless of what he's doing on it. If that means he doesn't play on your desktop anymore then that's his problem. Don't uninstall the game and his progress will be saved until he can run it on his own computer. Get him to install Bootcamp and Windows. Just because it won't run it WELL doesn't mean it won't run it AT ALL. If the game is that important to him he'll make due, and you can even be so kind as to transfer his saves over to his MBA.
> 
> Either let him use your hardware or don't. There's no "Well, I don't really want him to use my stuff, but I don't want to be mean to him at the same time" and getting what you want. You're not being mean, you're exercising your rights of ownership of an item. If he doesn't like it, he can a) grow up and b) use any of the numerous solutions presented in this thread. Cut and dry.


 

I doubt a Macbook Air, which he has, will run Window very good, as the GPUs and CPUs in those sucks isn't the best for virtualization, he would definitely need a beefier computer to run it, yeah, an Air would be a no go. I'll talk to him today, come hell or high water, I'm getting this resolved.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I doubt a Macbook Air, which he has, will run Window very good, as the GPUs and CPUs in those sucks isn't the best for virtualization, he would definitely need a beefier computer to run it, yeah, an Air would be a no go. I'll talk to him today, come hell or high water, I'm getting this resolved.


How is that your problem?


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 29, 2014)

Just start peeing on your stuff to mark your territory.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 29, 2014)

It's not a VM, you're dual booting OS X and Windows.  Bootcamp lets you dual boot on your Mac.  If my old Athlon 64 3500+ (single core, ...2.1GHz?) with a GeForce 8800GT could run it on moderate settings at a somewhat acceptable framerate, I'm pretty sure his MBA can run it a -little- better.

Yeah integrated chipsets suck dick but they're not inoperable.  You can use them for gaming still.  Doesn't mean it's gonna be great.  Doesn't mean it's gonna run like a GTX 970.  It'll still work.  He might just have to suffer with turning some of the graphics options to medium.


----------



## Issac (Sep 29, 2014)

Dude, just say something like this the next time he's asking to play:
"Hey dude, sure... but could you play shorter sessions? Skyrim's pretty demanding and it wears the laptop out to play for several hours in one sitting."


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

Issac said:


> Dude, just say something like this the next time he's asking to play:
> "Hey dude, sure... but could you play shorter sessions? Skyrim's pretty demanding and it wears the laptop out to play for several hours in one sitting."


 

Hell if I know, I'm just too pusillanimous to have thought of that, but it's definitely a valid concern, I could suggest Bootcamp as well, and then install Windows XP or 7 on there, viola, game will work. As for the dual boot, I think the Macbook Air has a Core i7 in it, and some integrated GPU, which might run with Skyrim on low/med settings, I'll ask him when he gets back this afternoon.


Edit: Uh, he's gonna have a bad time on the Air with this game


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Hell if I know, I'm just too pusillanimous to have thought of that, but it's definitely a valid concern, I could suggest Bootcamp as well, and then install Windows XP or 7 on there, viola, game will work. As for the dual boot, I think the Macbook Air has a Core i7 in it, and some integrated GPU, which might run with Skyrim on low/med settings, I'll ask him when he gets back this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Edit: Uh, he's gonna have a bad time on the Air with this game



Again how is that your problem?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Again how is that your problem?


 
Performance is piss poor an an Air, he'll need a more powerful machine if he wants to run a game on Windows on a Mac, that video proves his computer ain't powerful enough.


----------



## Chary (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe ask him if he'd like to consider buying his own computer for skyrim? And if he is, you could even offer to help him find a computer in his budget range?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

Chary said:


> Maybe ask him if he'd like to consider buying his own computer for skyrim? And if he is, you could even offer to help him find a computer in his budget range?


 

That's another possibility, he wants a computer badly, and only has the Air on account of it being a gift.


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2014)

Is he using skyrim with or without mods.... this is very important...


if he is using mods, leave him alone he might kill you for disturbing his way of life...

and if his not using mods.. show him the cool mods that he can be using.


----------



## tbb043 (Sep 29, 2014)

If you're worried about how hot the laptop gets, just tell him that when he asks to borrow it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

Flame said:


> Is he using skyrim with or without mods.... this is very important...
> 
> 
> if he is using mods, leave him alone he might kill you for disturbing his way of life...
> ...


 

That's not really an issue, actually, to what mods he uses.... 





tbb043 said:


> If you're worried about how hot the laptop gets, just tell him that when he asks to borrow it.


 
Will do.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Um...


 
I never took you for someone obsessed with Drama, but now I do.
This is not that hard.
People in this thread have already given you the answer.

Also get over the "heat + laptop" thing.
Unless he covers the vents and shits on it (or something stupid?) it will be fine.

If you are seriously concerned about the heat then give him options.
1) No using it as long
2) He (at his expense) buys a cooling pad
3) No laptop at all
4) Insert ideas here

I am not trying to be "insensitive," but come on! You seem to have broken down at a rather simple stop!


----------



## Ulieq (Sep 29, 2014)

Tell him to get a job.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> I never took you for someone obsessed with Drama, but now I do.
> This is not that hard.
> People in this thread have already given you the answer.
> 
> ...


 

Please realize that I will get this issue resolved. If my threads really bother you that badly.....


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 29, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, I've thought about that, he did mention that his only reason for having a Macbook Air is because he was given it as a gift from his dad, who works at Apple, so he would get a PC if he could, and maybe then, he could get his own copy. Frankly I feel like I'm at the breaking point. I know that it's just a game, but at the same time, I have my limits.


 
He could probably install Windows 7 on that Mac and not be a bothersome to you any more. I'd be pissed if I had someone like that hogging my shit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 30, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> He could probably install Windows 7 on that Mac and not be a bothersome to you any more. I'd be pissed if I had someone like that hogging my shit.


 

Well, see, his Macbook Air can't run any game worth shit, I've seen videos of it running Skyrim on Windows 7 via Bootcamp, the framerate is less than 25 fps, it's super laggy, he would need a beefier machine of his own.  Even this would do a lot better performance wise, but it is pricey http://www.bestbuy.com/site/lenovo-...06&st=categoryid$pcmcat247400050000&cp=1&lp=4


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just install some weird ass mods that ruin the game experience


----------



## RCJayce (Sep 30, 2014)

Install League Of Legends in the Macbook. He will forget thay shittg game. Oblivion ftw.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 30, 2014)

RCJayce said:


> Install League Of Legends in the Macbook. He will forget thay shittg game. Oblivion ftw.


 

Already has it, the wireless here is too shitty for stability.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 30, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> I never took you for someone obsessed with Drama, but now I do.
> This is not that hard.
> People in this thread have already given you the answer.
> 
> I am not trying to be "insensitive," but come on! You seem to have broken down at a rather simple stop!


 
GBA Temp. Where it takes 4 pages to tell somebody to "man up"...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 30, 2014)

Pleng said:


> GBA Temp. Where it takes 4 pages to tell somebody to "man up"...


 

That really wasn't necessary to say, man, yeah, I'm a pussy, you can go ahead and call me that, I really don't care anymore. Heaven forbid I ask people for advice. Unless you want me to create another Pokemon or Gateway thread, since we clearly don't have enough of those, right?


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 30, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> "I really don't care anymore" Heaven forbid I ask people for advice.


 
...and this is exactly what I wanted to *NOT* happen.
I'm not saying asking here is a bad idea; it is fine, and since you feel the need to ask (some) will gladly help.
Let us know what happens, and if you still need help, tell us! It is just my opinion that from what I have read you _should_ have enough information to solve the issue.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 30, 2014)

Pleng said:


> GBA Temp. Where it takes 4 pages to tell somebody to "man up"...


 *HALLELUJAH!* 

Bro it's not about you being a "pussy" it's more about you had an issue we all gave ways to solve it. BUT you keep making excuses as to how, why or any other reason of why it won't can't or isn't possible. STOP TRYING TO BE A SUPERHERO! That's why we play games. . . . . . well I do anyways  if you want a great option here:

It actually costs less to build a PC and both of you guys can do it together, kinda like a project. It''ll build a closer bond, he can customize it to meet his needs (no more it's not strong enough) and he won't ask for your stuff. Chip in only what you feel you can or need to, and make it a learning experience


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, it took four pages, yes, today was a long day, and oddly enough, Skyrim wouldn't work on my laptop, the Steam cloud saves didn't sync, so he was like "screw it" and didn't use it once. That being said, he plans on getting an Xbox controller. As for the computer, his Mac won't run Air worth crap, so a new machine is a must, either way, he's gonna have to spend money, or have his parents send him one.

As of this post, this thread is as good as closed.

Point being, approaching this was way too long and drawn out, and so, I have to move on, and sugges the gets a better laptop.


Conclusion: He has to get a new laptop, and pay for his own controller, whether it's from family our his own cash, I want nothing to do with this.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 30, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, it took four pages, yes, today was a long day, and oddly enough, Skyrim wouldn't work on my laptop, the Steam cloud saves didn't sync, so he was like "screw it" and didn't use it once. That being said, he plans on getting an Xbox controller. As for the computer, his Mac won't run Air worth crap, so a new machine is a must, either way, he's gonna have to spend money, or have his parents send him one.
> 
> As of this post, this thread is as good as closed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chloros (Sep 30, 2014)

Have you tried Steam In-Home Streaming?  He should be able to stream games to his MacBook Air from your desktop.  This is more of a temporary solution until he gets a new laptop, though.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 30, 2014)

I think that the true lesson to be learned here, is that the Macbook Air is absolute shit, and the hipsters who own them should feel bad 

That, and uh, I guess the_randomizer really, _*really*_ doesn't like having his laptop overheat. So uh...don't overheat his laptop, mmmkay? 

At this point, I think that any further offers of advice would be beating a dead horse.





the_randomizer said:


> ...this thread is as good as closed.


Couldn't agree more.


----------

